# ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الوالدين الصالحين؟



## shadymokhles (15 مارس 2007)

*مهمة الوالدين مهمة صعبة، ولكنها أكثر تجارب الحياة متعة و اشباعاً. ويخبرنا

 الله الكثير عن طريقة تربية الأولاد بصورة ناجحة مما يجعلهم أولاد الله. وأول ما يمكننا فعله هو 

تعليمهم الحقائق الموجودة في كلمة الله.

ومع محبة الله و تسليم طرقنا لأتباع وصاياه، بجب علينا أن نسلك كما يوصي الكتاب من ناحية 

وصايا الله فالكتاب يقول "قصها علي أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في 

الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة علي يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها علي 

قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلي أبوابك" (تثنية 7:6-9). وبأتباع وصايا الله نحن نعلم أولادنا أن عبادة الله 

مستمرة، وغير محصورة في الخدمات الكنسية أيام الآحاد والصلاة قبل النوم.

وبالرغم من أن أولادنا يتعلمون الكثير من التعليم الذي نقدمه لهم، ولكنهم يتعلمون أكثر جداً 

بمشاهدتنا. لذا يجب علينا أن نكون حريصين في كل ما نفعله. لا بد أن ندرك الأدوار التي عينها الله

 علينا. فالزوج والزوجة لا بد أن يمارسوا الأحترام والخضوع لبعضهم البعض (أفسس 21:5).

وكورنثوس الأولى3:11 يقول، "ولكن أريد أن تعلموا أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح، وأما رأس المرأة 

فهو الرجل، ورأس المسيح هو الله". ونحن نعلم بالقطع أن المسيح مساو لله كما أن المرأة مساوية 

للرجل. ولكن الله يريد أن يعلمنا الخضوع. فدور الزوج كرب الأسرة هو أن يحب زوجته كجسده، وأن 

يضحي بنفسه كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة (أفسس 25:5-29).
وكرد فعل طبيعي لهذه القيادة المحبة، لا يصعب علي المرأة الخضوع لزوجها (أفسس 24:5 و 

كولوسي 18:3). فواجبها الرئيسي هو محبة زوجها وأطفالها، وأن تعيش بحكمة وطهارة، وأن تهتم 

بمنزلها (تيطس 4:2-5). فالمرأة بطبيعتها أكثر حناناً من الرجل ولذا عين الله عليها رعاية الأطفال.

التعليم والتقويم أجزاء هامة في دور الوالدين نحو أبنائهم. أمثال 24:13 يخبرنا "من يمنع عصاه 

يمقت أبنه، ومن أحبه يطلب له التأديب" فالأطفال الذين ينمون في بيئة لا تعمل على تقويمهم لا 

يشعرون بالأهمية. ويفتقدون مباديء ضبط النفس و يتجهون الى اللامبالاة وحتى التمرد على كل 

سلطة بما يتضمن سلطة الله نفسه. "أدب أبنك لأن فيه رجاء، ولكن على امانته لا تحمل نفسك"
 (أمثال 18:19).
وفي نفس الوقت، يجب أن يصاحب التقويم والتأديب المحبة، حتى لا يتمرد و ينقم الأطفال 

(كولوسي 21:3). والله يدرك صعوبة التأديب (عبرانيين 11:12)، ولكن ان صوحبت بالتعليم والتقويم

 سنرى نتائج وفوائد عديدة في حياتهم "وأنتم أيها الآباء، لا تغيظوا أولادكم، بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب وأنذاره" (أفسس 4:6).
ومن المهم أن يشترك الأطفال في الخدمة وأن يصبحوا جزءاً من العائلة الكنسية منذ الصغر. فيجب 

علي الوالدين أن يكونوا جزءاً من عائلة كنسية مبنية علي تعاليم الكتاب المقدس (عبرانيين 25:10)

، ودع أولادك يروك دارساً للكتاب بل ومعلماً لهم. ناقش مشاكل وجوانب الحياة من حولهم ودربهم

 علي تمجيد الله في حياتهم اليومية. "رب الولد في طريقه، فمتي شاخ أيضاً لا يحيد عنه" (أمثال 6:22).​*
:yahoo:


----------



## artamisss (15 مارس 2007)

معلش نا نقلت الموضوع هنا لان ده مكانه الطبيعى الاسرة 
وميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## jim_halim (18 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

موضوع جميل قوي .. شكراً ليك أخي شادي و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2007)

موضوعك جميل اوى يا شادى ربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الوالدين الصالحين؟*

شكرا شاااااااااااااااادى على تعب محبتك الموضوع جميل و مفيد جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا موضوع رااااائع للغايه


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا شادى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------

